# Drag race timing setups



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello all, I am officially delving into the drag racing scene. I have bought one of the Tomy / Matco / AW setups, my plan is to make sections with 3-15" straights mounted on MDF that I can store and put together when I want to run the strip as I do not have room to leave a 20'+ track setup in the house and more than likely will not have a return lane either.

I need to know what you guys run for a timing system, I would like something simple, that reported time for each lane and speed of the cars, I plan to use the stock AW light for start / red light function and the finish to declare the winner. Nothing extraordinary here I would just like something easy to set up and tear down with some fun info for the racing. 

Also if you have any suggestions on something other than the MDF to mount this too is appreciated as well

Any information is appreciated, 

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

As far as the timers, I would probably start with what is available out of the box on the Trackmate site. There are reed switches timers etc. You can get counters, timers, proximity switches in the industrial world, but the time you add it all up it may be best to go with what is available and is a proven engineered product.

As far as building the track in 3 x 15" sections, think about this. 

I had a bunch of new in the package Lionel Power Passer slotless straight track laying around for 20 years or so. I didn't want to throw it away, the pricing on eBay wasn't worth shipping it, so this is what I did. My twin grandchildren were getting up to age playing with hot wheels etc. I went down and bought a 8' long 10" wide white pine board at the hardware store. I mounted the track on the board, raised it up on their little table so the cars roll down hill in the bucket or whatever and it keeps them occupied for hours.

Now the reason I mentioned the above, is because when they are through playing with it, we slide it under the couch and you cannot see it when not in use. You could do the same with your idea, but maybe put two boards together to get a 16' track. These are parallel lanes I put together, so on a slot track you could go 4 Wide:cheers2:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*my two scents*

Boosted, you have been assimilated.
I agree with amxbmw regarding pine board. inexpensive, light and easy to work with.
are you looking to have a timed area that is specific? 1000'? 1/8 mile? 1/4 mile?
timing systems are something else entirely.

TrackMate offers a basic system for around $100 that gives what you want. 
it needs an older DOS based computer to operate and the OS' are listed on the site.
Drag Basic - Trackmate Racing
it does NOT register MPH and you have to have a computer.

SlotDragon offers a stand alone system for about $160. but also doesn't offer MPH
however, this product is better than it has ever been and easy to operate and set up.
many options available.
Slot Car Drag Racing

mention alpink and ask for discount.
there are folks putting together their own systems from various software packages and UV sensors, but all that requires a lot of knowledge of electronics and work.

short of it all, there is no inexpensive way to get a timing system. actually, never has been.

oh yeah, another possible option ... on Jegs and Summit sites, they offer a system similar to SlotDragon. not sure of prices or reliability.
I owned several Slot Dragon systems and they all worked well.

Trackmate offers a much more expensive system that does measure/read out MPH and can be upgraded to do 60' ........ much more expensive and you still have to have a computer to load it on.

back to the track for a moment.

between Sgrig, Hank and myself I have built 7 tracks in various lengths and tried plywood once. not worth the effort and heavier than pine plank.
in the six builds using pine board, I/we also used 1X3" risers on each side to allow for wiring underneath and help to stabilize/ join the sections.
I also recommend taps for the power for at least each section.

I know you are looking for KISS. however, let my mistakes allow you to build a better mouse trap the first time.

always available for more specific Q&A.

possibly, a scroll back through some forum will reveal pics of my most recent build

welcome to the fold


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input Al, I will let you know how it goes

Boosted


----------

